# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Partial trend line

## ctmore

Hi.

Is it possible to fit a trend line to only part of my data? I have a bar graph showing annual rainfall for the past 100+ years. I want to add a trend line to the plot for perhaps the last 40 or 50 years only. Is this possible? 

Cheers

----------


## shg

Make a separate series for the period of interest.

----------

